# Barrel Cleaning Power washer



## NCWC (May 22, 2017)

Is there a 360 degree or rotating tip sprayer for power washing barrels?


----------



## stickman (May 22, 2017)

There are lots of different types out there depending on the application. Here is one for barrels and tanks.

http://valleyvintner.com/wine/WE-75-5851.html


----------



## NCWC (May 29, 2017)

Looks promising
Can you hook up to a power washer or is a city water pressure (60-80) enough?


----------



## stickman (May 29, 2017)

You would have to obtain the manufacturer data sheet to get the details, but most operate between 30 and 50 psi. I'm sure you may be able to find a nozzle rated for high pressure, but most are designed for much lower pressures. You also have to note the flow requirement as some of these units are made for large commercial applications. Here is another one; you can search for more by using "CIP spray nozzle" as key words.

http://www.gwkent.com/cip-miniature-pvdf-mini-whirling-spray-nozzles.html


----------

